# [SOLVED] Recovery Console for win xp sp3



## cbt1124 (Jan 5, 2012)

Can someone help me please? I am looking for a place to download and install Recovery Console for win xp sp3. Thank you in advance. I have no recovery disk for this machine at all...


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Recovery Console for win xp sp3*

Here's the recovery console for XP that you can download and burn to a disc.
http://www.thecomputerparamedic.com/files/rc.iso


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Recovery Console for win xp sp3*

As Coolfreak suggested download the Recovery Console ISO. Burn it to CD with IMGBurn Boot off of the newly created CD and get to the Recovery Console. Here type *chkdsk /R *and press enter. The Check Disk utility will try and fix any file errors.


----------



## cbt1124 (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: Recovery Console for win xp sp3*

Thank You, I hope that I do not need it right away. An ounce of prevention is worth more than a pound of cure...


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Recovery Console for win xp sp3*

You're welcome! Thread marked as Solved and closed.


----------

